# 1967 wheel/tire size



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I have a set of american racing 15 x 8" wheels on my 67 gto, the tire size I currently have on the rims is 215x 75 x 15, In the rear of the car I have a problem with the tires rubbing the wheel wells and has actually scratched up the tires when I hit bumps or go through dips, I would actually like to get some new tires that are bf goodrich radial t/a's 235 60 15, but I think these will rub as well, does anyone have some advise on weather the new tires will fit and also if there is some modification I can do to the car to make them fit, I don't mind raising the rear of the car a little if that is how I can make the tires fit.
Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had to trim the inside edge of the wheel well and install drag bags (not to raise but keep it from squatting too far under WOT) to keep my tires from rubbing. 295/50/15's


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm running 235-60's on a 7 inch wheel and the tires are nowhere near rubbing on anything. If you're rubbing with 215's I'd be more concerned about the offset on your 8 inch wheels.


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

*wheel/tire*

I agree, I think that I may just have the wrong back spacing for the car. Do you have air shocks or bags or any kind of special suspension in the back to raise the car up so it won't rub? or do the 235's fit inside the rear wheel wells?
thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ideally you don't want the tires to rub _*at all*_ anywhere in the suspension travel. Invariably you will bottom out or fully extend the suspension on your car and tires rubbing can actually upset the handling of the car. If you run air shocks to keep the tires from rubbing if you blow a shock you will come down on the tire. You really need the correct offset wheel to correct this. I recommend centering the wheel/tire in the wheelwell with at least 1/2" clearance if not more at all times.


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

*wheel/tires*

That makes sense, does anyone know what backspace on a 15" x 8" rim will fit and give that clearance, maybe a 15 x 7 with the right backspace would be a better option, I would like to use 235 x 60 15" tires all the way around if possible.
Thanks again for the advise


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have 235x60x15 all the way around with no problem. Backspace is 5".


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm running 15x7 Ralley II's with whatever backspacing came from GM. In the rears I have absolutely no issues whatsoever with factory springs and KYB GR-2 shocks. In the front I have a weak spring on the driver's side and once in awhile while I have a passenger in the car with me, I'll get a rub on that side when turning right and braking at the same time. I need to replace the front springs and shocks, when I get a chance.


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

*wheel/tire*

Alkygto, makes a good point, that exactly what happened to me, I had 2 people in the back seat and the air line to the air shock came into contact with the exhaust just slightly, melted a hole in the line and the car just fell down and the lip on the wheelwell shreaded the sidewalls of the back tires. Sounds to me like I need to find some new wheels 15 x 7 with a 5" backspace to accomodate the 235 60 15's all the way around the car to avoid the rubbing issues. While we are on the subject, I do have air shocks on the rear of the car and the car seems to sit level when the shocks are completely full of air which makes for a pretty rough ride. Do you guys think the shocks I have are too short?
thanks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree back spacing is off, find correct bs and you can run those tire sizes no problem (even wider in back) then tune the ride height with correct spring size (+2,+1,stock,-1,-2)
and then ditch the air shocks, pumping them up is for increased load not ride height adjustment, when you jack them way up with no increased weight in the car the ride will be super stiff( as you have found out) and NOT handle better, a new pair of gas shocks will make a world of difference (with proper springs)


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

*wheel/tire*

Thanks for the input everyone, to recap I think I will need some different wheels with more backspacing to get wider tires and to fix the rubbing problem and buy some longer gas shocks to improve the ride of the car, Does anyone know how wide of a tire i can fit in the back with the correct wheels preferably 15" x 7 or 15" x 8, possibly a 265 60 15? If not I think the 235 60 15's all the way around will be good. If anyone has an idea that would be great, and I'll start shopping for some new wheels.
Thanks again for the info everyone


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

When I bought my '67, the rear ride height was low. My car had old non-functioning air shocks, so the ride was less than stellar. I yanked the shocks out and replaced them with the KYB's and the ride quality improved quite a bit. Of course just swapping the shocks did nothing for ride height. To correct that, I replaced the rear springs with new springs for a '67 Lemans Wagon. It was only supposed to be a 3/4" difference, but it was noticeable and the car sits perfect (for me anyway) now.

You can't correct ride height with shocks (unless they're air shocks), the mounts are not intended for that. 

Chuck


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

*wheel/tire*

Can I ask where you got the new springs?
thanks


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Believe it or not, I got them at Rockauto.com. Best price and great service and delivery. 

They carry Moog and ACDelco. I tried to get them locally and they were more expensive by a fair margin, even with shipping.


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

*wheel/tire*

Great, thanks I'll have to look them up.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

haha Rockauto has the best "rice".


----------

